# bought another AA 921



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been wanting to can more food per batch, and I am also shopping for land, and when I find the right spot, I want to preposition a lot of stuff... 

so...

tonight I bought another 921 AA. now I have redundancy and heritage to pass on to both my nephews lol.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We finally ordered the 930 on our wish list. Itis our first so we went. Happy danceartydance:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. I'm cleanin the basement an settin up my cannin station down there. Keepin my eyes open fer another AA myself. Best canner goin in my opinion.


----------

